# Frecuencia Ua741



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola, estoy haciendo un generador de Onda Senoidal con un OpAmp con un puente de Wien.

La intención es utilizarlos para un transmisor de FM, pero estube leyendo el datasheet del 741 y no hay ninguna parte en la que especifique la máxima frecuencia, lo único que muestra es una gráfica de amplificación contra frecuencia y como límite esta 1Mhz. Es correcto ese dato??' 1Mhz es la máxima frecuencia??

Me agradaría trabajar arriba de uno 500 Mhz, podrían recomendarme algún Op-amp que trabajae con frecuencias de Mhz o mucho mejor de Ghz?

Saludos y de Antemano Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 15, 2006)

normalmente set utilizan osciladores LC, dudo que pueda ser factible utilizar un oscilador RC porque las pacacidades seran tan pequeñas que cuanquier capacidad parasita fallara.

El 741 es mas viejo tiene casi 50años o sea de los primeros.

Miicrel fabrica operacionales hasta los gigas, pero dudo que usted o yo estemos preparados para ello.

Le recomiendo que mire los circuitos de transmision de FM en www.epanorama.net y vera ud. que todos son circuitos LC.
El operacional solo se utiliza para amplificar la señal del microfono y aplicarla al modulador FM.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 15, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> normalmente set utilizan osciladores LC, dudo que pueda ser factible utilizar un oscilador RC porque las pacacidades seran tan pequeñas que cuanquier capacidad parasita fallara.
> 
> El 741 es mas viejo tiene casi 50años o sea de los primeros.
> 
> ...



Hola, muchas gracias pro la respuesta, lo quepasa es que estoy intentando hacer mi propio modulador FSK, es por ello que ando metido en esto 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 18, 2006)

Bueno si existen opamps a 500Mhz los puedes localizar en el sitio web de National semiconductor: www.national.com.

para diseñar tu propio modulador FSK necesitas estudiar Diodos varactores e inductores, algunos articulos  existen en el sitio web: www.minicircuits.com en notas de aplicacion.

Suerte


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 18, 2006)

Miguel Cool dijo:
			
		

> Bueno si existen opamps a 500Mhz los puedes localizar en el sitio web de National semiconductor: www.national.com.
> 
> para diseñar tu propio modulador FSK necesitas estudiar Diodos varactores e inductores, algunos articulos  existen en el sitio web: www.minicircuits.com en notas de aplicacion.
> 
> Suerte



Hola :9 Muchas gracias por los links 

Después de hacer varias pruebas estoy considerando la posibilidad de comprar el modulador y demodulador ya hechos, xr2211 y xr2206 espero encontrarlos en donde vivo 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 27, 2006)

La maxima frecuencia a ganancia unitaria del LM741 es 1 MHz.

Si hay opamps con esa frecuencia pero son de  montaje superficial. AUn asi solo puedes desarrollar ese oscilador en circuito impreso. Existen otras opciones como VCO's www.minicircuits.com. Osciladores de cristal. Osciladores con transistores.

SUerte


----------

